# free Troll pattern - to celebrate Dreamworks' Trolls Movie!



## ma2ska (Mar 25, 2011)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/trolls

After seeing the movie I know my grandchildren will enjoy these.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

I think the site may be donw right now..


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

Saving for later.


----------



## ma2ska (Mar 25, 2011)

Link is working fine now.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Oh,rats,they're crocheted..


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

heah, I went looking for a knit one, but so far, no luck.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Cute! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## sarah76 (Dec 10, 2014)

Has anyone found a free knitting pattern for the trolls thanks


----------

